# Info needed looking to buy a skidsteer



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking to buy a skid steer this spring. will use unit for small excavating co. mostly for plowing I already have a NH 555d 4x4 backhoe w/ a 12' pusher . I want a bobcat or NH looking to push 10' pusher . I am guessing around 50-65 hp. would like pilot controls. Is it possible to put an enclosure and heat on an open cab machine. and if so is it cost effective. Can any one tell my what size machine I should be looking at. And if any one uses these units will they handle a 10' pusher. I really don't know to much about their capabilities . Any help would be appreciated thanks. P/S what kind of hours should I be looking for


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd say it would be cheaper to buy a skid with a cab and heat then try and buy OEM parts and do it yourself. 

Also I don't think a 60hp skid will push a 10' to well in anything over an inch or two. If you want to push a 10' well I think your talking 75hp+ and over 8,000lbs. I've used a Bobcat S330 and a Deere 332 (both tire machines with weight kits) around the farm I work at and I'm pretty confident both of them would have zero trouble with a 10' box. The Deere 332 did feel stronger then the Bobcat s330.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want to push a 10 ft box you need a larger machine like Mark said. I am a bobcat guy so I would say either a S250, S300 or S330. I am very happy with my S300. For a newholland I would say either a 185 or a 190. I know to ad a cab and heat to a s300 your looking at about 2k bucks but that is without all the sound deadening material. What ever route you go PAY THE MONEY FOR THE 2 SPEED. I can not stress that enough. A single speed skid can move snow but a 2 speed is a real money maker.
Robert


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;986193 said:


> If you want to push a 10 ft box you need a larger machine like Mark said. I am a bobcat guy so I would say either a S250, S300 or S330. I am very happy with my S300. For a newholland I would say either a 185 or a 190. I know to ad a cab and heat to a s300 your looking at about 2k bucks but that is without all the sound deadening material. What ever route you go PAY THE MONEY FOR THE 2 SPEED. I can not stress that enough. A single speed skid can move snow but a 2 speed is a real money maker.
> Robert


X2 on getting 2 speed.

Both of the larger machines I talked about were 2 speed and would easily do 12-13mph. Pushing a 10' box at 9-10mph is going to be a money maker. Pushing a 10' box and 4-5mph is going to drive you nuts on a single speed machine. Most parking lots don't look to bad, until you realize your going to be plowing them at 4mph, then they look huge.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Whats average and high hours for these skids


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hours depend on how much you want to spend lol. The lower hours the better. For 22-25k you should be able to get a cab/heat S250-S300 with 1000-1500 hours. For 27-30k you should be able to get a cab/heat S250-S300 with 500-750 hours.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

in NH land you definately want at least a L185 (75hp), maybe a L190 (85?hp). 
I think in a lot of snow the L185 would work hard to do a 10' pusher.
Mine was an open model and I had a cab/heat/A/c put in. It was about $6000 (6 grand)
including parts and labor.
worth every penny IMO

If you are going to work at all in the summer, you NEED A/C in a cab. Brutally hot and the safeties are set that you have to close the door. If no summer work, won't matter, just get heat, takes a lot of cost out of it.

SS's are DONE at 4000 hours. You see a ton of SS's for sale with right around 2000 hours on them. The higher maint. costs are about to begin. If I was buying I wouldn't look at any more than 2000 hours. Right now you can do much better than that, still lots of equipment for sale.

x3 on getting a 2 speed.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Brian, I agree with you on not buying over 2000 hours. But I don't know If I would consider a SS done at 4k hours. Depends on what it was used for. Around 4k hours your going to need all new pins. 
I have seen a few 250's and 300's with 6500-7500 hours. I actually saw one at the bobcat dealer this fall (T300) with 10800 hours !!! Now that machine was DONE lol
Brian I have seen some machines (usually asphalt and concrete guys) that are trashed with 2k hours.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

well sure, it's just a rule of thumb.
just like big trucks (class 8's) are done by 750,000 miles, doesn't mean there aren't 2 million mile trucks out there.
but not many.

and you're right on the concrete companies equipment. beat to heck and beyond.

anything with a breaker (backhoe, SS, excavator) gets totally abused, don't buy anything that had a breaker on it for any length of time.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

x4 on two speed. Checkout ironplanet.com you need to set up a user name it's free. It's worth the time. If you're going to need a cab in the winter find one that has a cab and heat. The glass/plastic can be taken off for the summer. oh one last thing pilot controls are awesome. Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent info thanks so much . So definitely go w/ the cab 2 speed and at least 70hp. I really like the NH seem to find more w/ pilot controls .Just 1 more ques would a V plow if they make a 10' put as much stress on the SS as a strait pusher .


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you doing sidewalk or driveways/parking lots? if you're doing driveways and lots I would highly recommend the snow wolfe plow check this thread out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98939 the plow has power angle left and right. But if you're doing sidewalks a V would be a better buy. Hope everything works out well.


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

How about tracks or wheels? and why?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Tires.... Cheaper, Faster, Better performance on snow/ice.
If you have a need for a track machine in the summer then use what you have but a tired machine is much better in the winter.
Robert


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

we were leaning towards the tracks for grading butttt they are so damn expensive to replace and I was also told they didnt do as well in the snow.

....so now leaning towards tires


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

xc23;988788 said:


> Excellent info thanks so much . So definitely go w/ the cab 2 speed and at least 70hp. I really like the NH seem to find more w/ pilot controls .Just 1 more ques *would a V plow if they make a 10' put as much stress on the SS as a strait pusher .*




Probably not.....because most 10ft pushers are gonna hold alot more snow than 10ft vplow. The pusher has less to break though. Each attachment has advantages in certain scenarios. The big thing you should be looking for IMO, is a plow/pusher that has some kind of float built into the design seperate from the machine. I think the Snow Wolf plows mentioned have something to allow movement in their stuff...so does Arctic, Bobcat, & Daniels. Not sure but there may be others. Having this allows the machine to truely ride on its own weight on all 4 tires, providing max traction....especially on uneven surfaces.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Go with Tires vs the Tracks.
You can get over the tire tracks in Steel like I have for the summer, or you can even get a poly type now.

I never got 2 speed and boy I wish I did.
I have a bobcat s300. About 1600 hours. 
Only problems I have ever had on the machine is the actuators. if one goes count on replacing both.

Heat and Ac will do you better on your resale
If you are buying used I would prefer a machine that wasnt in the snow and salt before.
I know mine really looks worst then alot out there because of the loading salt year after year. Year 1 I didnt know about fluid film, now it bath's in it.

I have noticed that there are alot of 250's out there vs 300's. Just seems to be a more common machine. Alot of rental companies use 250's I find.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

DCL;988943 said:


> we were leaning towards the tracks for grading butttt they are so damn expensive to replace and I was also told they didnt do as well in the snow.
> 
> ....so now leaning towards tires


yes they are exspensive to replace and maintain. However they can go pretty much anywhere anytime.

In the snow tires work much better. I love my tracked machine though. I wouldn't trade it for a tire machine.. Then again I'm not the brightest crayon in the crayon box either...

If you do alot of grading or are in soft dirt/sand tracks are the way to go.

If you're going to be on hard surfaces most of the time go with tires.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks . Got all my ques answered now time to start the hunt for a machine. Hope to have something by early summer to start making $ .When I do I,ll get some picks up. Thanks again


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

LoneCowboy;986899 said:


> SS's are DONE at 4000 hours. You see a ton of SS's for sale with right around 2000 hours on them. The higher maint. costs are about to begin. If I was buying I wouldn't look at any more than 2000 hours. Right now you can do much better than that, still lots of equipment for sale.
> 
> x3 on getting a 2 speed.


lmao, that there is crazy talk, done at 4000hours, i am going to put up pics, of two case 1845's and one 1840, all with hours over 6000, and one of them is on 11000 and counting, worst repair on any of them ($3500 dollar rebuild on tandem pumps) not because they needed it, but because a employee was very DUMB. Could it be the machines you are using that are crapping out at 4000hrs? time to switch to a Case or a Cat 

(all commments in jest)


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi back again found a beautiful case 60xt,2004, 75 hp,hand controls, enclosed cab w/ heat 2075hr . unknown if it's a 2 speed yet . what is any ones comment's on this machine


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

all case machines are pretty bullet proof in my opinion, i don't see alot of guys using them on here, but in my area, many companies swear by them, the 60xt may have two speed, it was a option offered for that model


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Bobcat T300,w/suspension rollers to save your fillings,heat,air, high output hyd. Can push anything and work year round in almost any conditions. I've operated professionally both Deere and Case 3-5yd wheel loaders, Cat and Case Backhoe's,and yet for bucket work nothings faster than a big skidsteer with footpedals. Once you've operated with footpedals you'll never go back to pilot. My first skid had over 8,000 hrs and still ran like a top. The second had 8,400 when number 1 cyl gave out due to a leak in the intake manifold gasket that was improperly installed at the factory. 8400 hrs of sucking dirty dusty air before the rings failed. At first the footpedals will seem a bit awkward especially for old tractor drivers (myself included) but once you get the hang of them its so much faster and easier to operate. with high flow you can also use a snow blower attachment if needed. Heat and air are much cheaper when factory installed and it includes all of the cab insulation and weatherstripping. For the extra few hours in the seat to pay for the options it is well worth it in the long run as you can put in more hours if your comfortable than you can cold and wet.
Cheers and best of luck with your choice


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

xc23;989952 said:


> Hi back again found a beautiful case 60xt,2004, 75 hp,hand controls, enclosed cab w/ heat 2075hr . unknown if it's a 2 speed yet . what is any ones comment's on this machine


I don't know much about Case but it appears that machine is a little light (6500#'s) and didn't have an option for 2 speed. I had to google the specs, as I didn't know, but maybe these specs are old & a newer 60xt had the option? I'd be looking for 7500#'s at least and some good tires if you plan to push a 10' pusher on a regular basis. IMO, you'd be crazy not to buy a 2 speed for snow removal in a machine this size. The extra money made by the 2 speed can easily offset the additional purchase cost. Here's the specs I found:

http://www.bagi.rs/c/document_library/get_file?p_l_id=10929&folderId=22001&name=DLFE-643.pdf

Here's a thread from a regular poster here that run's a Case 85xt with a 10' pusher. You could probably read a few of his other threads as well, or ask him about the capabilities:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92309&highlight=case+85xt


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Again thanks for the info . Great spec sheet .Will use it for other info . I am off hunting.


----------

